# ZooMed 18x18x24 Set up for sale. Needs good home, includes frogs.



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

For Sale 18"x18"x24" zoomed terrarium for sale. It is currently set up and ready to go if you want. Includes various bromeliads, moss/coco fiber substrate. Wood and branches. Also including lighting and screen top. Also including 2 dart frogs, one leucomela and one blue azures. I have not bred or attempted to breed them so please dont criticize me for housing them together. Also will include 2 producing cultures of fruit flies. Been traveling a lot lately and don't have time for them anymore. It has a great stuff foam background with coco fiber. Can also include the exo terra monsoon mister system for $50 (this is a $90 system in the stores) If you want more information or pictures of the actual set up you can email me or call/text me at 954 471 five one seven nine. Im in south florida in the hollywood, ft lauderdale area. I would really want them to go asap so they dont become neglected. I leaving for a trip again in the coming week.

Again, the setup is running so if you want a quick ready to go set up with frogs included this is for you!


----------

